# Preschool education in the mobile app



## BrNancy (Jul 31, 2021)

Hello! 

I'm new one to Reddit. Usually, I just read, but haven’t written anything yet. Now, I decided to create a post, to help my husband to get some feedback from potential users.

My husband works in an IT company. He develops his own project: educational app for preschoolers from 3 to 6 years old.

Main goal is to help children to get prepared for school, make it interesting and helpful, without stress for children and parents.

This app will have 30-50 minigames with different topics: learning alphabet, letters and sounds, arithmetics, drawing and other useful educational exercises for toddlers.

Singularity of this app is daytime segmentation for games (morning, afternoon and evening). This will help a child to use time wisely. In the morning games will help to wake up, in the afternoon app will increase activity and appetite, in the evening it will help to fall asleep better.

What do you think about it? Will it help you, as parents, or does it have any issues?

I will be grateful for any feedback from you. Husband wants to create an interesting and useful app for your kids


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hello, @BrNancy. You seem confused. The website you are on is Talk About Marriage, not Reddit.


----------



## mitzi (Oct 8, 2013)

Has he done anything with it yet? I would be interested in something like that for my son.


BrNancy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new one to Reddit. Usually, I just read, but haven’t written anything yet. Now, I decided to create a post, to help my husband to get some feedback from potential users.
> 
> ...


----------

